# 2000 TT cluster question



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a 2000 fwd TT (Cluster: 8N1919930C). Can I use a 225 2001 cluster (8N1920930E)? Also has immo 2, but the 3 plugs on the back.
The only difference I noticed is the LCD, is the big one. Please confirm!


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

None?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Likely you can because your 2000 TT doesn't have an immobilizer built into it's ECU. My 2001 didn't at least.


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

My main concern is the amount of plugs (2 vs. 3) and the size of the screen. The 2000 has the short LCD display. Maybe use te same LCD hardware, but just the half (bottom) is used. See the pic:


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Help


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Sorry I can't help, but my 2000 cluster has the full height LCD...I've never seen a half height like that...


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks. And how many plugs on back? 
Your car show the full info on the LCD?


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Difference at back: 
2 plugs 









3plugs 









For what is the 3rd plug?


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Angry Chicken (May 15, 2012)

That extra connector for the trip computer maybe? 

Looks to me that that's the difference between the 1/2 height display and the full height display is for the trip computer functions. Does your car have a trip computer? If not, then you're probably OK to use this cluster but you'll just get the exterior temperature readout. Just guessing.....


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*new or rebuilt cluster*

my concern would be unless the cluster was refurbished you would be installing original "failure prone" cluster, my burnt out 01 TT cluster just shows little lines in lower and upper sections


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Those are my concerns. But yesterday I installed a good condition CCU and I noticed that the cluster can show some info (likes my 00 Avant)... There any place where I can buy a trusted fixed cluster?


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

xattica said:


> Those are my concerns. But yesterday I installed a good condition CCU and I noticed that the cluster can show some info (likes my 00 Avant)... There any place where I can buy a trusted fixed cluster?


 I had my cluster repaired, so I didn't have to worry about immobilizer issues (may not be an issue for you). I used Nichols Speedometer in Greensboro NC, who does the factory cluster repair and refurbishing for VDO/Audi. Just tell them what's wrong and they'll fix it; mine needed a display and a new fuel gauge. http://nsifleet.com/home.html


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

The actual cluster went to BBA twice, they can't fix it.


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

xattica said:


> The actual cluster went to BBA twice, they can't fix it.


 Hmm... may be worth an email to Nichols anyway. They are/were very close to VDO engineering and VDO field service; in fact I got the name from a friend that used to work for VDO. Email them the P/N and a photo of what the problem is. 

I couldn't find the grey connector pin-out in my bentley, but I did find this: http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/517/3030TTCoupeIC01.pdf It's a euro version, and seems to show the grey connector (T32B) contains CANbus for the display, onboard (trip?) computer, navigation, light monitoring, washer fluid monitoring, etc. In short, you should be OK if you have nothing to plug in there. All the important stuff is in T32 (blue) and T32A (Green) connectors. 

A corresponding wiring diagram (also euro) is here: http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/517/3030TTCoupeIC_SLP01.pdf 

Both PDFs are from this thread: http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/517/3030TTCoupeIC_SLP01.pdf (top of page 3)


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Very nice find! The third plug (gray) is just for nav. Thanks a lot!


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I still confused. If I have the skc code of the immo3 cluster can I used it on immo 2 car? Without having the immo icon blinking all the time??? :banghead:


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Does Im the only one with a 2 plugs cluster in America?


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

I doubt it will work:

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/multi/immo-3-audi-vw.htm


there is an IMMO forum at Digital Kaos that might be able to help.


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks! 
I Found a 8N1 919 930 B. Is just a letter different and is also a 3 plugs cluster.
I'm lost!


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

bba , just did mine and used these guys , and it comes with a life time warranty
http://www.bba-reman.com/US/index.aspx

here is the ebay link
http://stores.ebay.com/BBA-Remanufa...?_nkw=TT&submit=Search&_fsub=2&_sid=281020046


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

This cluster was sent to BBA twice. They can't fix it.
That's what they told me.


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anyone with a full height screen can confirm how many harness (plugs) are in the car. I just want to know that if the car have 2 harndess (plugs) can use a 3 plug cluster. Yesterday I talked with a vendor that removed a 3 plugs cluster (8N1 919 930B) from a just 2 plugs car. :banghead:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

So getting my immo defeated by APR, does that mean i can use any cluster?


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, if we confirm that both clusters have the same wiring on green and blue plugs and gray is just for nav/info option then yes! The immo defeat block the nasty immo icon from the cluster?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I believe the immo deafeat deletes the whole immo function from the car, so yes the ligth should be gone.

And the grey pluf is for the nav, so id have to say everything should work


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> I believe the immo deafeat deletes the whole immo function from the car, so yes the ligth should be gone.
> 
> And the grey pluf is for the nav, so id have to say everything should work


Are you 100% sure that the gray plug is just for the nav?


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

there are IMMO defeat eeproms posted on DIGITAL KAOS if you know how to program your own eeprom.

I just replaced my cluster with a refurb ($350), I had all 3 connectors, including grey, I have no NAV, a 2002 AMU 225. I think that top height you are missing shows what artist is playing on the RDS equipped radio, at least it does in mine its says "SMASHING PUMPKING ON 105.3" blah blah

I have a full IMMO 3 cluster I will be selling that just needs a new LCD if you want it.


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Toy,
Thanks for your input. Question, your cluster have 3 plugs, but how many harness your car have?


----------



## turbogregtn (Oct 13, 2009)

i have a 2000 ttq i just replaced i cluster with one from a newer one. i just looked at my old one that was the original one from my 2000 it has all 3 connectors also has the full display. 

sounds like to me yours dose not have what I call the system monitoring function (don't know the proper term) the one with the full display will tell you if the door is open or low oil, dipped head light, low washer fluid ec.. it is a 2 color display orange and red. 

I think you may be best to find one with the same display it originally had. how ever never seen one like that


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Just to let everyone knows, Works! I installed the most closer unit. 
8N1 919 930 B


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*I'm an expert now!*

Just went thru the same thing with a 930C...early model cluster. 
no! two plug is two plug. 

Module masters!!!!! does a great job on clusters!


----------



## billys tt (Jan 21, 2013)

*reply*

hi 
Just wondering if you could me a bit more with the cluster panel. 

I have TT 180bhp on a 2000! i removed the cluster panel to check if the engine management led had been removed at the light would never show up! and what do i find, it has! 

anyway what i need help with is that reading what you have posted you say that you disconnected 3 plugs from the panel. i only had 2 plugs on there. does this mean that i have a plug missing or they actually only have 2 plugs? 

i would appreciate any info you can shed on this


----------

